

Show HN: Postpone Pixel - aligulez
http://postponepixel.com

======
aligulez
Postpone Pixel enables you to send a photo to the future.

Greetings from London, We are delighted to present you Postpone Pixel.

TODAY Take a photo, enter any email address, set a future date and send.

FUTURE Receive the photo via email on that day. You can now taste the feeling
of good old days.

Simple as that.

[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/postpone-
pixel/id984997924?m...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/postpone-
pixel/id984997924?mt=8)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

------
ashleymurray
Can you also include a note with the photo?

~~~
aligulez
Yes with no character limit :)

